# who here has run andromix a.k.a. test/tren/mast mix?



## alphabolic (Aug 1, 2011)

im thinking of running this at 350mg a week for all 3 compounds for a cutting cycle next year.  my last cycle i recovered really well and i'd keep it to 8 weeks tops.  just wanted to see how everyone likes it.


----------



## Mooksman (Aug 1, 2011)

I've never done it but I read great things.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Aug 1, 2011)

My brother in law ran andromix with an additional 75mg of test prop ed, and he made some wicked dense gains.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 1, 2011)

Awesome combo. If someone would send me some I would feature their product in an article I'm writing on it.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Aug 1, 2011)

Gear whore ^^^


----------



## Halo (Aug 1, 2011)

I've run Mas/Tren/Prop 100mg ea per 1ml EOD for the last four weeks of a cutting cycle it was the best mixture I've ever encountered.  I responded really well to it.


----------



## alphabolic (Aug 1, 2011)

awesome feedback so far. what about the sides? i know insomnia from the tren is one. although im not at all prone to male pattern baldness, i wonder about the hair loss that can come from the tren and mast because of them being high androgens. 

also, this may sound dumb but does the mixture of compounds disperse in the oil evenly so i know im getting at least somewhat of the right amount of each aas in one pin?  i was advised on another forum that aas blends are shit and to just get each compound separately.


----------



## Imosted (Aug 1, 2011)

OfficerFarva said:


> Gear whore ^^^


----------



## Swedeheart (Aug 2, 2011)

Who specifically makes the andromix?

I have the DP cut mix on hand which is 50mg each of tren a, test prop, and masteron.


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 2, 2011)

Hell ran it throughout his Transformation challenge and logged the whole time. He would be a good guy to answer this.


----------



## Ballgame23 (Aug 2, 2011)

Never done the cut mix or the andromix, but I'm running Prop/Tren-A/Mast at 100mg each EOD and it is the best thing I've ever done! Veins are redic and I keep losing fat but not size. The sides are minimal with the mast in the mix as well. Just doing .5mg Arimidex ED. I also spiked it in the beginning with 50mg winny tabs daily for 4 weeks.


----------



## alphabolic (Aug 2, 2011)

Ballgame23 said:


> Never done the cut mix or the andromix, but I'm running Prop/Tren-A/Mast at 100mg each EOD and it is the best thing I've ever done! Veins are redic and I keep losing fat but not size. The sides are minimal with the mast in the mix as well. Just doing .5mg Arimidex ED. I also spiked it in the beginning with 50mg winny tabs daily for 4 weeks.


 
thats awesome bro.  if i did an 8 week cycle of the test/tren/mast cycle, would i have to run test only for a week or 2 afterwards to make sure the tren is all cleared?  the fat loss is huge for me but i'd be doing a cutting cycle anyways.  i'll be running DNP in a few months when it's colder out at 200-400mg ed for 15-20 days.  and in a year from now i'll run the andromix cycle.  at least thats the plan for now.


----------

